# The Rocky Show and Friends



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok this is for my mom (T.T.). I guess I will bedoing her Blog too. My mother has 1 rabbit, 1 foster rabbit, 3 dogs and2 evil birds. 

Her rabbit is my former Foster Sweet Pea now known as Rocky.







Her foster is Chaka Khan.






She has three dogs.

Sandy






Brit






Cici











The Evil Birds


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2007)

Now Just shots of the buns:

Chaka:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2007)

Rocky


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## T.T. (Feb 14, 2007)

Just wanted to add to what Aliciawrote. First my birds are not evil justslightlypossessed, their names are Elvis and Cher.Brit is Brittney Mari, Cici is Cierra Julia, and Sandy is SandraDee. 

The buns are Rocky Balboa and Chaka Kahn. Rocky is now theking of the house, he does not like to have the door to his pen closedso now I leave it open, unless I have to go out. I have newpics, that will be up as soon as my daughter decides to doit. 

I am already thinking of adding to the family.Thanks to my darling little girl, she knew exactly what she was doing.

I just have to learn about their feeding habits, I'm worried I may be giving them to many treats.


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 15, 2007)

They are all lovely!! Very cute doggies 
Rocky looks great, its lovely he has found his forever home and thefoster bun must be counting her lucky stars that she's managed towiggle her way into a caring environment!!!!
I must ask.. what makes these birdies evil?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2007)

They are loud! They smell fear. They will go after you.


----------



## T.T. (Feb 15, 2007)

Well Elvis loves people as long as he is theonly getting attention, otherwise he turns into Damian, Cher wheneveranyone comes near the cage will go into her house, then come outattacking, no matter who it is. She's o.k. with me most ofthe time. Thank you I'm very proud of my bunch and lookforward to adding more. Chaka is just a doll, butmoody. I don't know if I'll be giving her up, she does wellwith the dogs ,but I do feel she would do great in an environment thatis adults only where it's quiet.


----------



## T.T. (Feb 15, 2007)

Alicia is so right.


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 15, 2007)

WhnI had a friend who's african lovebird had bonded with her, it waspure evil, it hated me, thought I was trying to steal her from him :?
Whenever I came over he tried to attack me it was really scary...I still have scars from his beak!!
She bought him a girlfriend in the end as we has all had enough of him attacking us and he turned into areal sweety


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 15, 2007)

Cute.

Got enough Hay?????????????????? onder:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2007)

More pictures


----------



## T.T. (Feb 17, 2007)

Do I need more? lol, I thought it wasn't enough, was I right? Hay, that is.



:bunnydance:


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 17, 2007)

You always need more pictures 
And...you have.....conures. (Or very conure-looking birds) I'm so sorry. 
So sorry...
*Twitch* 
I have a red-throated conure named Holly... People think I'm jokingwhen I say you can hear her scream all the way at the end of thestreet.


----------



## T.T. (Feb 17, 2007)

Yea,you know my pain. Ithreaten to give them away, but I can't. I really think I'mgoing deaf. I know this breeder, he told me to seperate them,that would help. I don't believe him. But they aregood looking birds.


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2007)

Your babies are all so adorable! Have Rocky and Chaka ever met? They would make a great couple onder:

I love this one:






I just wanna kiss that face!


----------



## T.T. (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes they have met, and tried boxing each other today. My son tried playing referee and he got beat up (my son that is).


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 18, 2007)

*T.T. wrote:*


> Yea,you know my pain. I threaten to givethem away, but I can't. I really think I'm goingdeaf. I know this breeder, he told me to seperate them, thatwould help. I don't believe him. But they are goodlooking birds.


Don't listen to him. I only have ONE bird, and the screamingdoes not stop. Yeah, I'm surprised I'm not deaf now,too. Our bird is about eight years old.... Verypretty.... People tell her how pretty she is.... but there isno rule saying that evil things can't be pretty :rollseyesBright green bird with a brilliant vermillion stripe across herthroat.....I use it as proof for the many people she attempts toslaughter (Muahaahaa)


----------



## T.T. (Feb 24, 2007)

Well Rocky has calmed down, but he is stilljumpy. I just wish I could make him feelbetter. He did let me pick him up once. I saw forthe first time a binky, wow that was something. Tomorrow isThumper's (Teresa's) Gotcha party, I'm hosting. IhopeRocky:apollo: is up to it. Lot's of picturesAlicia will be showing me how to make them small enough to put them upon the site.


----------



## JimD (Feb 24, 2007)

:happydancePAR - TAY !!!



I hope Rocky is feeling better today. 

Maybe a party is just what he needs?

~Jim


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 24, 2007)

Funny we are having a party. For Teresa today. He can share.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 24, 2007)

Can't wait for pics of the party. As I'm sure you will be taking TONS!

T.T. I just want to say how much I adore Chaka.:inlove:

Happy Gotcha Day Teresa! :bestwishes:


----------



## T.T. (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you, Chaka appreciates it, I think she'sbeen a little upset about the new boy in the house. She is awonder rabbit, I love her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Posting a ton of pictures in a few.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

My mom may adopt him depending how he is with Rocky.

Here is hisprofile from the rescues site.

My name is *Levi Gene*. I'm a super social bun, and will oftenfollow you where ever you go. I love attention, and will hop in yourlap to get it. Dont be surprised if you bend over, I'm right there tohop on your back!! Exploring is one of my favorite things to do. Whatyou mean I'm not suppose to be on the computer.......I know how to surfthe web!!!!!!! 

I do require plenty of toys and cardboard boxes, not to mention room torun and kick up my heels. Hey, did you happen to notice I usuall haveone ear up, an one down. I can also put them out to the side, forward,straight up, kinda neat! 

Give me a chance, and I will bring constant sunshine to your life!! 

Thanks for reading!! 
*Levi* 

Details: Male, grey Silver Martin, approx 1yr old, 5-6lbs. He was foundas a stray, then kept in an oudoor hutch, before being surrendered toan area shelter. 



Here are some pictures:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Pictures!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

More Pictures.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

hehehe I just imagine for every picture Rocky saying "Mine", "Mine", "OH this? MINE" "Chihuahua... Mine"


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

He really does think everything is his. That is why when he was here we had issues. Dallas is the same, so they clashed.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> love attention, and will hop in your lap to getit. Dont be surprised if you bend over, I'm right there to hop on yourback!!





> *hahahahahahaha that sounds awesome,karata bunny*


In this photos I think Rocky is saying "Cool, Mum bought me a pet bunny, I've always wanted a bunny..."


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

Nothing scarier then two bunnies that just dont get along


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Hehe that made me burst out laughing. 

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Dallas has no teeth but will try to bite.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok... no teeth bites scare me more then biteswith teeth!!! I groom dogs and this poodle once munched on my with itstoothless mouth I was so horrified!!!!!!!!!!! Even thinking about itnow is freaking me out :shock:!!!!!!
Is one of the doggies a Pekinese? I have a secret desire to have one... Just dont tell bangbang


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I think if you tried to break it to Rockyhe's a bunny he might go through a complete identity crisis... I meanhow could something so magnificant and godly be only a mere mortalbunny? He must be a god of some sort right???
Levi an offering from you mere mortal humans to him... Rocky the Great!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes she is.Brit is about 12years old, and slowing down. Not sure how long we have left with her. 

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh man you have Rocky to a T. My mom says Levi does not mind being held and cuddled! Seriously cuddling a bunny is fun.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

they're are such darling dogs peki's,igroom a couple and each one is so playful, sweet and fun to be with. itsucks when they have to go i wish they lived forever


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

So do we.

I just found a doggy day care, grooming, and training place near by. I want to see if I can get a job there.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

My mother was telling me todayon thephone that Levi is doing great. He is very comfertable. Tothe point he jumps up and off the bed. Jump up and sits on our dog Brit!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

This guy is to spoiled. He has no door on hiscage. He has free reign of the living room(now bunny room)anmy mother wonders why he thinks he is the boss. 

He has so many toys it's sooo funny.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 29, 2007)

Are you sure he's not part lionhead?*

JadeIcing wrote:*


> To the point hejumps up and off the bed. Jump up and sits on our dog Brit!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

You never know....

Funny the dog just sits there and continues to watch T.V. 

.

..

...

Yes she watches T.V.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow what a stunner! Love the ears!:bunnyheart

Hope it goes well with Rocky.

LOL @ the dog watching TV:lol


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 30, 2007)

Awww he's gorgeous!! He looks like he has a ton of personality, and his ears are so cute


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2007)

It's funny. My mom says he is a little lover. He does not mind being held at all. :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok first I added Levi Genes blog here. My mom is adopting him! So he will now be known as Levi Strauss!

Ok If you read hereRESCUE:Northern NJ RESOLVEDyou will meet a cute little guy whonow has a home thanks to Jim. He will be staying with me till he isneutered.

So now on to some pictures.



















































On the way to meet my mom.
















On the way back.





















Home


----------



## Haley (Apr 1, 2007)

Yay, pics! He is adorable. Look at that face!






Something about him reminds me of somebun..hmmm..Spring's Pebbles, maybe?

Anyway, he is darling. Youre going to have a hard time handing him over


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

Nah. I wanted him to find a home he has one. Iam just babysit. Plus when my mom goes to Florida. Her other two andthe dogs come here. :shock:I don't know if she has a fosterif it would also stay with me.

So lets do this as if she didn't...

My dog +Plus her 3= 4 dogs

My mothers 3 rabbits + My 6 +Myfoster = 10

:shock:Oh god I am scared.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Nah. I wanted him to find a home he has one. I am justbabysit. Plus when my mom goes to Florida. Her other two and the dogscome here. :shock:I don't know if she has a foster if itwould also stay with me.
> 
> So lets do this as if she didn't...
> 
> ...


That'll be a zoo!:shock: That will be so fun for you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

I think it will make me not ask for another animal unless it is my female lionhead.


----------



## Serenity (Apr 1, 2007)

are those conures? We have a green cheek conure who was super nice and now he hates everyone and only loves my husband!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

I have no idea. They were someone elses who didn't want them. Don't think they knew.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh...wow...:shock:

You're gonna have a FULL HOUSE, Girl!! 

Wow...lots of pictures, please!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh there will be alot of pictures, my mom makes me email her the pictures while she is away.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

GAH! Went to make a post and lost it.

Ok Well Wyatt is settling in great, he lets us handle him. He is doing binkies and being nice to Desi.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Here are two videos.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

One with Desi.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 6, 2007)

Awwww !!! They're both so adorable...

I don't blame you for considering keeping Desi...he's such a handsome boy! 

And, I have to say, I just LOVE Wyatt's manes....he's so cute!! 

Love ya, Girl...

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Apr 6, 2007)

I can't tell you how happy it makes me to see Wyatt out &amp; about.
He deserves the chance that you're giving him....he's one lucky bun!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2007)

He will sit very very still in front of the cagedoor watching like ok let me out. I think he is trying the Vulvcan mindmeld on me. :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

Well I thought it was time for a Wyatt update.He is the best, so calm and gentle. Cept when he nips while groomingyou. He can jump out the pen, he can climb it. I do believe that is thelionhead coming through. Not fixed and had great litter habbits.

Here he is acting like a lop.












Trying to find a way out.






........






Still trying....






........






The look..






Dead Bunny imitation.


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

Nice "still lifes"! I like that last pic best. All tuckered out from trying to escape.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

*You got it "still lifes".*

*binkies wrote: *


> Nice "still lifes"! I like that last pic best. All tuckered out from trying to escape.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2007)

Well Wyatt is mine. :shock:Or should I say my husbands.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2007)

Wyatt is so cute, I love his fluff ball tail.


----------

